# Happy homeowners at homey depot



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw the guy walking in carrying an assembled 1 1/2 plastic tubing trap with the gray plastic popup in it. Wonder what he was after...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Went to get line for my weedeater today at blowes, saw a guy pushing a flatbed cart with a whirlpool w/h on it along with some all-plastic cpvc male adaptors and a few packs of hackbites :laughing:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to shake my head when I see homeowners walking around Home Creepo or Lowes looking at parts comparing it to the parts they drug in from home Or you can tell they are going to take on a project that is way out of their league.

Even worse is the fools in the orange aprons trying to give advice.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Even worse is the fools in the orange aprons trying to give advice.


Defintly, I love eaves dropping on the conversastion between the dude in the orange or blue vest and the clueless customer. 

I was at home cheapo a while back and over heard a convo between the salesmen and the customer about installing a tub valve. The home deepthroat guy claimed CPVC was better then copper. 

Needless to say, I burst out laughing, just couldn't control myself.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Had to grab a 4" 90 from the depot one time due to my own screw up, grabbed the wrong bag of fittings.:furious: As I was grabbing the thing the clerk comes walking up with a fernco 90 and starts telling me how much better it is than having to mess around with glue and couplings, heck it flexes wherever you need it! Due to my always cheerful personality and being ticked that I had to stop in the first place I fired back with a way too fast, " And thats why you wear a smock for a living":whistling2: Actually felt a bit bad about it later, at least if I'd just told him to F off it wouldn't have been so personal.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the Fernco "fittings". Ive run across a couple Fernco traps out there...usually while the offender is right behind me explaining what he thinks the problem might be.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> Love the Fernco "fittings". Ive run across a couple Fernco traps out there...usually while the offender is right behind me explaining what he thinks the problem might be.


Hey, squeeze and clean... what could be better than that?:no:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Went to get line for my weedeater today at blowes, saw a guy pushing a flatbed cart with a whirlpool w/h on it along with some all-plastic cpvc male adaptors and a few packs of hackbites :laughing:


Similar thing happened to me I seen a guy with a new ge heater and a bunch of 3/4 pvc fittings and pipe. I was in one of my better moods and politely said "hey are you going use that on the heater"? Well yes so I commented youll be back and he told me he has changed many water heaters and that is what he always uses. I hate hacks


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

mssp said:


> Similar thing happened to me I seen a guy with a new ge heater and a bunch of 3/4 pvc fittings and pipe. I was in one of my better moods and politely said "hey are you going use that on the heater"? Well yes so I commented youll be back and* he told me he has changed many water heaters and that is what he always uses*. I hate hacks


I think that's the point you were trying to make:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like to be the orange vest guy for a day. " Sorry sir but I refuse to sell you plumbing parts because it is clear to me that you are an idiot " :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I'd like to be the orange vest guy for a day. " Sorry sir but I refuse to sell you plumbing parts because it is clear to me that you are an idiot " :thumbsup:


 i wish the counter help at Fergusons had that attitude.

Waiting 30 minutes in line while the guys at the counter are walking a HO through the installation of materials that should never be placed in the hands of an amateur pisses me off to no end.

The last time this happened they were selling PE gas pipe and fittings to a HO who wanted to move his own gas meter. I may have been the loudest to speak up, but at least I kept the language clean.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> i wish the counter help at Fergusons had that attitude.
> 
> Waiting 30 minutes in line while the guys at the counter are walking a HO through the installation of materials that should never be placed in the hands of an amateur pisses me off to no end.
> 
> The last time this happened they were selling PE gas pipe and fittings to a HO who wanted to move his own gas meter. I may have been the loudest to speak up, but at least I kept the language clean.


I guess the counter guys just dont relize how many lives can and will be at risk, because of that decision.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> i wish the state governments had that attitude.
> 
> Waiting 30 minutes in line while the guys at the counter are walking a HO through the installation of materials that should never be placed in the hands of an amateur pisses me off to no end.
> 
> The last time this happened they were selling PE gas pipe and fittings to a HO who wanted to move his own gas meter. I may have been the loudest to speak up, but at least I kept the language clean.


 




There, fixed it for ya.



I agree 100%. I keep seeing more and more non-plumbers at the supply houses lately. Maint. guys, hacks, handy-men, etc. It really pisses me off....:furious:....that the law even allows plumbing items such as gas W/H's etc. to be sold to the general public. Why the hell doesn't home depot and lowes sell fire sprinkler heads, huh? !!!! Can some damn politician answer that one?? !!

How come fire sprinkler heads aren't sold to do-it-yourselfers? Why is my trade up for grabs? 

I see 'plumbing' being done all over by hacks. Two days ago I was behind a pick up truck with a boxed bathtub in it. I wanted to follow him, find where the work was being done and call the local bldg. dept. but I had somewhere to be.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> i wish the counter help at Fergusons had that attitude.
> 
> Waiting 30 minutes in line while the guys at the counter are walking a HO through the installation of materials that should never be placed in the hands of an amateur pisses me off to no end.
> 
> The last time this happened they were selling PE gas pipe and fittings to a HO who wanted to move his own gas meter. I may have been the loudest to speak up, but at least I kept the language clean.


The supply house in my town actually has a sign posted stating "Contractors will be waited on before other customers". They get the fact that your meter is always running.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> The supply house in my town actually has a sign posted stating "Contractors will be waited on before other customers". They get the fact that your meter is always running.


 Until I spoke up, I'm pretty sure the folks at Fergusons didn't get the fact that the line the HO wanted to cut into in order to move his meter a few feet for aesthetic reasons was a live medium pressure Natural Gas feed.

The HO thought that turning the meter off also turned off the flow to the meter -- When I finally had had enough and spoke up, they were teaching him how to use the PE chamfering/beveling tool while a crowd of actual Plumbers stood in line shaking their heads while waiting to be checked out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I usually snap out at that point. making a complete idiot out of myself. 

Oh well, they get me my stuff cause they want me out the door.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Until I spoke up, I'm pretty sure the folks at Fergusons didn't get the fact that the line the HO wanted to cut into in order to move his meter a few feet for aesthetic reasons was a live medium pressure Natural Gas feed.
> 
> The HO thought that turning the meter off also turned off the flow to the meter -- When I finally had had enough and spoke up, they were teaching him how to use the PE chamfering/beveling tool while a crowd of actual Plumbers stood in line shaking their heads while waiting to be checked out.



Naaah, they would have sold him some of those new proflo/raptor vice grips and tell him to pinch it off.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

these places need to sell materials, to whomever, there not breakin any laws 

no need to be a butthead


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> these places need to sell materials, to whomever, there not breakin any laws
> 
> no need to be a butthead


... yeah, Beavis! :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> these places need to sell materials, to whomever, there not breakin any laws
> 
> no need to be a butthead


Kinda like a gun shop who sells guns to felons. They are just selling materials:whistling2:


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

My cousin with 15 years exp. in plbg just took a job working at depot. He's the only one in the plbg department that has a clue. Times are tough, you do what you gotta do. Taking a job at depot or fixing problems yourself around the home are things you gotta do. 

As a matter of fact I'm guilty. I just replaced the heating element on my dryer. Probably saved a couple hundred. Does that make me a hack? No just a semi-capable guy with a brain and the desire to fix everything myself. I think it's a disease.

Seriously though, I don't fault anyone trying to muddle their way through a self repair. 

As far as the people wearing orange smocks - at least they're working and trying to help.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

100 Watt said:


> My cousin with 15 years exp. in plbg just took a job working at depot. He's the only one in the plbg department that has a clue. Times are tough, you do what you gotta do. Taking a job at depot or fixing problems yourself around the home are things you gotta do.
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm guilty. I just replaced the heating element on my dryer. Probably saved a couple hundred. Does that make me a hack? No just a semi-capable guy with a brain and the desire to fix everything myself. I think it's a disease.
> 
> ...


Well...i guess you just told us! Now didn't ya!?:whistling2:


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you saying its ok for an unlicensed person or home owner to run gas lines or install gas w/h and putting people's life's at stake? I'm confused?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

100 Watt said:


> As a matter of fact I'm guilty. I just replaced the heating element on my dryer. Probably saved a couple hundred. Does that make me a hack?
> 
> As far as the people wearing orange smocks - at least they're working and trying to help.


Are you sure you are a professional?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Changing dryer elements doesn't require a license.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I don,t necessarily have a prob with the h.o. performing work on there own home, however a permit should need to be provided for a h.o. to purchase equipment.


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

In my opinion it should be national law that no un-licensed person can touch potable water or gas supply lines. Unless your village requires RPZs on every home then my health is at risk when Mr. Dumb-ass homeowner creates a back-flow/siphon on his water lines doing something stupid.

I agree that water heaters should only be sold to licensed professionals... all it takes is a faulty T&P valve to turn a water heater into a bomb. Heck, I have even seen a home owner solder a cap on the drain tube off the T&P valve because it would not stop dripping... his house was a closed system (RPZ) and he had no expansion tank installed.

Not even getting into the possible dangers of home-owners/handi-hacks working on natural gas lines.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess you would limit who can change breaks on cars also. A 2 ton car with bad breaks is as bad as a gas leak.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

100 Watt said:


> My cousin with 15 years exp. in plbg just took a job working at depot. He's the only one in the plbg department that has a clue. Times are tough, you do what you gotta do. Taking a job at depot or fixing problems yourself around the home are things you gotta do.
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm guilty. I just replaced the heating element on my dryer. Probably saved a couple hundred. *Does that make me a hack? No just a semi-capable guy with a brain and the desire to fix everything myself.* I think it's a disease.
> 
> ...


Doing something for yourelf in your home wouldn't be considered being a hack, if you screw up you're liable. To me a hack is somebody who is unlicensed and uninsured and performs work for others while getting paid for it. At the same time taking away work from licensed and insured qualified professionals.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Doing something for yourelf in your home wouldn't be considered being a hack, if you screw up you're liable. To me a hack is somebody who is unlicensed and uninsured and performs work for others while getting paid for it. At the same time taking away work from licensed and insured qualified professionals.


Well said.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Doing something for yourelf in your home wouldn't be considered being a hack, if you screw up you're liable. To me a hack is somebody who is unlicensed and uninsured and performs work for others while getting paid for it. At the same time taking away work from licensed and insured qualified professionals.


I'm not a mechanic, but I'll do the maintenance on my own cars & truck. No way in hell will I do anything more than change a flat or give a boost to someone else's car.

I especially like the hacky-HO's that see me doing something while working, then comment "Yeah, this is easy, I did it at my cousin's house last week."

_"Listen, I don't sit on the end of the bed and tell you how to...."_


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Doing something for yourelf in your home wouldn't be considered being a hack, if you screw up you're liable. To me a hack is somebody who is unlicensed and uninsured and performs work for others while getting paid for it. At the same time taking away work from licensed and insured qualified professionals.


I understand this point of view but also keep in mind that if Mr. Smith does attempt a plumbing project that is over his head and ends up creating a situation that contaminates his water lines (by means of a back siphon or back-pressure) that mistake could possibly end up risking the health of his neighbors if the water main is not protected by an RPZ on his personal water service.

One example is a home owner that pulled a 3/4" water line that ended simply with a ball valve and a 3/4 MIP adapter that was only used to connect to a lawn fertilizing system. This device had the good chance of creating a back siphon into the water service... making it everyone's problem whose house is fed of that main.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Man some of you guys are just so
negative. Is it really that hard to have a civil conversation without trying to put others down? Or is it just that some of you are that miserable.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Tis the season

Not enough daylight.
Cold


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> Kinda like a gun shop who sells guns to felons. They are just selling materials:whistling2:


 
yep , thats the same as home depot selling plumbing material. :laughing:

I understand your rant and wish you the best at having these stores stop selling plumbing supplies. Comparing these home stores to a gun store selling guns to felons is a little far out to me. 

What are you doing to stop them? My guess is nothing more that posting on the plumbing zone and being a butthead to customers and workers at these stores.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nate21 said:


> Man some of you guys are just so
> negative. Is it really that hard to have a civil conversation without trying to put others down? Or is it just that some of you are that miserable.


you MUST be new here :laughing:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> I don,t necessarily have a prob with the h.o. performing work on there own home, however a permit should need to be provided for a h.o. to purchase equipment.


 You are right on the money with this one! You should have to provide a license or a permit in order to buy certain materials. That in no way interferes with a home owners right to work on his own house, but it does make sure he or she does the job right, and it makes it harder for the unlicensed hack.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TPWinc said:


> You are right on the money with this one! You should have to provide a license or a permit in order to buy certain materials. That in no way interferes with a home owners right to work on his own house, but it does make sure he or she does the job right, and it makes it harder for the unlicensed hack.


 There are some products that should simply be left out of the hands of rank amateurs.

Anything that has to do with gas piping should top that list.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

[QUOTE=Mega Smash;227330

I especially like the hacky-HO's that see me doing something while working, then comment "Yeah, this is easy, I did it at my cousin's house last week."

I love when I give a repipe estimate and the HO say's, yeah I could easily do it myself, I just don't have any time. Then when you do the job he's sittin on the couch watchin fear factor eating snacks ALL day long. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Mathyou said:


> I understand this point of view but also keep in mind that if Mr. Smith does attempt a plumbing project that is over his head and ends up creating a situation that contaminates his water lines (by means of a back siphon or back-pressure) that mistake could possibly end up risking the health of his neighbors if the water main is not protected by an RPZ on his personal water service.
> 
> One example is a home owner that pulled a 3/4" water line that ended simply with a ball valve and a 3/4 MIP adapter that was only used to connect to a lawn fertilizing system. This device had the good chance of creating a back siphon into the water service... making it everyone's problem whose house is fed of that main.


Mathyou, the most common cross connection is a garden hose. Should we stop selling those too? I agree every water service should have a containment backflow assembly. Minimum DCVA and a RPZ if there is a alternate source on the property. That way all they can screw up is their own water, but you will never stop morons from being morons and I don't believe in creating laws to protect them from themselves. 

I've seen reclaimed water hooked up to a buildings potable supply, because someone thought it would be easier to tie a dead irrigation line to the building, rather than find the valve someone shut off. Someone eventually turned the valve back on. I just got a call last week to remove a cross connection on a forclosed property. I guess before the people were evicted they couldn't pay their water bill. So the hooked the irrigation well to the house via a garden hose. It was an unpermitted well about 10' from the septic drain field, probably not more than 30' deep. Yummy! I'm glad both of these properties had a containment backflow!


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

TPWinc said:


> Mathyou, the most common cross connection is a garden hose


If the sillcock does not already have a vacuum breaker, I would say a $5 screw on vacuum breaker will do just fine. Ya think!??:no:

I still do not know if "cross connection" is the right term to be using either.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Are you sure you are a professional?


 I'm sure I'm a professional. I've got business cards and everything!:laughing:

You know it's OK if I have an opinion that differs from yours. No need to call names.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> If the sillcock does not already have a vacuum breaker, I would say a $5 screw on vacuum breaker will do just fine. Ya think!??:no:
> 
> I still do not know if "cross connection" is the right term to be using either.


Cross connection: Any connection between a potable water source and a non-potable water source that could allow contamination of the potable water supply.

The hose bib vacuum breaker was removed from the house I previously mentioned, but even if it was there, vacuum breakers are not rated for backpressure.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Mega Smash;227330
> [COLOR=red said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> If the sillcock does not already have a vacuum breaker, I would say a $5 screw on vacuum breaker will do just fine. Ya think!??:no:
> 
> I still do not know if "cross connection" is the right term to be using either.


Garden hose, connected to sillcock, & dropped in swimming pool to fill, = cross connection. We got spray on fertilizers, (Miracle Grow), & spray on window cleaners,(Windex), that connect to garden hoses, all cross connections.Just sayin.
Another problem I have with homeowners doin their own hack work, in their own houses, is they sell those houses. :yes:
Installed a water heater this week, that previous homeowner, installed. Had gas line connected with 3/8 copper tubing, and all compression ftgs.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I love to see homeowners in the plumbing department at home depot or lowes. I know the idiot working there will try and tell them how to fix whatever their issue is and 9/10 it'll be bad advice. I usually walk up to the homeowners smile, hand them my card and tell them "If you have any problems when you try to install that give me a call I'll try my best to walk you through it and if you find it too difficult to do yourself I'll be happy to come take care of i for you." I honestly have gotten meany jobs that way. And loyal customers as well because I offered to try and walk them through it instead of just trying to get their money.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was walking through Lowes this week to pick up a midget saw before the next call and saw csst on the shelf. People are going to die with this stuff in the hands of morons.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I was walking through Lowes this week to pick up a midget saw before the next call and saw csst on the shelf. People are going to die with this stuff in the hands of morons.


It should be illeagal for anyone who is not licesened to alter any gas system. I dont get it you cant buy descent ant killer but, you can buy gas piping.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I was walking through Lowes this week to pick up a midget saw before the next call and saw csst on the shelf. People are going to die with this stuff in the hands of morons.


They sell csst at Lowes in so cal?:blink: Thank God I haven't seen it up north yet cause these idiotic cheap skates would blow up the entire Bay Area trying to run gasline themselves.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> It should be illeagal for anyone who is not licesened to alter any gas system. I dont get it you cant buy descent ant killer but, you can buy gas piping.


 
let me ask you this can a Home owner pull a gas permit on for their own property where you are. Here they can do presisely that, but that said to do so the safety authority wants to have engineered drawings. its not the Home owners that i worry about its the shady cheap gas contractors that i worry about.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> They sell csst at Lowes in so cal?:blink: Thank God I haven't seen it up north yet cause these idiotic cheap skates would blow up the entire Bay Area trying to run gasline themselves.


Saw it myself in Huntington Beach. They have the manual on the shelf right next to it. Good thing too, because those customers always want to do things the right way.:no:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Saw it myself in Huntington Beach. They have the manual on the shelf right next to it. Good thing too, because those customers always want to do things the right way.:no:


That is a scary thought. I mean I can careless if a idiot cheapskate homeowner blows himself up. But a lot of these people have wives and children that they are putting at risk to save a few bucks.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I had to take a class to install csst, if they did not have free beer there I might remember it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I snapped this at my local Lowes about 2 weeks ago. :blink:





Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I snapped this at my local Lowes about 2 weeks ago. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look how cheap it is too:blink: This is gonna be bad very bad:yes:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was taught: 'The only way to show a fool they are wrong, is to let them have their own way"


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I'd like to be the orange vest guy for a day. " Sorry sir but I refuse to sell you plumbing parts because it is clear to me that you are an idiot " :thumbsup:


Kind of a public service like the Bartenter the has to cut the booze off to a falling down drunk


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lowes tends to hire better than Home Depot in my area.
Ive had some great plumbing conversations at Lowes with their guys, many on the ball however many lack the service side mentality since they were once union commercial piping tradesmen.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Look how cheap it is too:blink: This is gonna be bad very bad:yes:


And the install manuals on the left that has the self test and certification card in the back sells for $2.99 in my area.
I notice no price, free there? 
Who would buy one that costs extra!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is just another example of bad government. Our trade is, no, not 'is' but has gone downhill.

That's why I get so upset at all the flex supply lines, compression angle stops, etc. that are out there. That's why I continue to preach that plumbers need to hard-pipe stuff. Do you think a HO is going to start replacing sections of gas line at his house if it's all hard-piped? But if it's flex this or flex that, he might feel that he doesn't need to pay a licensed plumber.

When some of you guys are sitting home and your phone isn't ringing, maybe it's from all those flex supply lines out there that you installed.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This is just another example of bad government. Our trade is, no, not 'is' but has gone downhill.
> 
> That's why I get so upset at all the flex supply lines, compression angle stops, etc. that are out there. That's why I continue to preach that plumbers need to hard-pipe stuff. Do you think a HO is going to start replacing sections of gas line at his house if it's all hard-piped? But if it's flex this or flex that, he might feel that he doesn't need to pay a licensed plumber.
> 
> When some of you guys are sitting home and your phone isn't ringing, maybe it's from all those flex supply lines out there that you installed.


I'm with you there T. P. My poor little ridgid 300 threader is just sitting there getting no attention from me. I've lost several gas jobs over the past couple of years only because HO's think hard piping is old fashion. You know how many leaks i've fixed on pex & cpvc because someone was simply using a drywall saw. Pretty scarey, I think anyways.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> I'm with you there T. P. My poor little ridgid 300 threader is just sitting there getting no attention from me. I've lost several gas jobs over the past couple of years only because HO's think hard piping is old fashion. You know how many leaks i've fixed on pex & cpvc because someone was simply using a drywall saw. Pretty scarey, I think anyways.


 




I gave a man an estimate once to install some gas line with a permit. He was like, "yeah, yeah you got the job." After a few months with not hearing from him, I e-mailed him to follow up. He e-mails me back saying, "Thanks, but I had the work done already."

I found out an out-of-work plumber (no license) whom I know did the work without any permit. 

What can you do? This is the 'new' economy we live in. Some are out of work and can't pay for repairs. These same people a few years ago were able to pay for the work.


----------



## paulanderson (Dec 27, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Love the Fernco "fittings". Ive run across a couple Fernco traps out there...usually while the offender is right behind me explaining what he thinks the problem might be.


So what do you think, What it might that be.. ???


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This is just another example of bad government. Our trade is, no, not 'is' but has gone downhill.
> 
> That's why I get so upset at all the flex supply lines, compression angle stops, etc. that are out there. That's why I continue to preach that plumbers need to hard-pipe stuff. Do you think a HO is going to start replacing sections of gas line at his house if it's all hard-piped? But if it's flex this or flex that, he might feel that he doesn't need to pay a licensed plumber.
> 
> When some of you guys are sitting home and your phone isn't ringing, maybe it's from all those flex supply lines out there that you installed.


AMEM!!!!!!!!!!!! Hard pipe, lead joints, cast iron pipe,etc.. I'm sorry to say anybody can run plastic pipe but only a skilled professional can be a PLUMBER!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont belive only certain materials should be used that simply complicate installation in order to create labor. When a material is proven to provide good service and reduce labor cost and skill required it can take away work from us plumbers that is the cost of modernization.
Sure I hate to see people butcher up their own homes or unskilled so called handy men screw up things.
I am only a Plumber but you think I hire any tradesman to do work on my home or car when I can do it my self hell no. Before I ever got into this trade I did my own repairs. 
There are many health and safety issues to adress of DIY plumbing But I cant begrudge someone from trying. 
Try bidding a job on screwed water pipe and lead and okum. Refuse to install pvc or abs see how many jobs you get


----------



## Platinum824 (Jan 17, 2012)

After reading some of your comments on a supply house that will remain anonymouse(read back and you can figure it out). I had a customer that wanted a new shower valve/trim works. I sent her into the supply houses showroom which at the time was attached to main store. She picked out a nice $500 kohler. She called and told me the model she wanted so I wrote it down and went in at the end of the day to get it. So I go to her house the next day to install and she had same valve sitting there! I ask her what that was about and she says she thought she was supposed to purchase it......O.K..? I should have informed the sales people and started a job quote for her but didnt have time. Anyway I get to work and she had left the reciept next to valve. Here is the kicker.............. She paid about $15 dollars less than I did!!!!!!!!! WTF


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> After reading some of your comments on a supply house that will remain anonymouse(read back and you can figure it out). I had a customer that wanted a new shower valve/trim works. I sent her into the supply houses showroom which at the time was attached to main store. She picked out a nice $500 kohler. She called and told me the model she wanted so I wrote it down and went in at the end of the day to get it. So I go to her house the next day to install and she had same valve sitting there! I ask her what that was about and she says she thought she was supposed to purchase it......O.K..? I should have informed the sales people and started a job quote for her but didnt have time. Anyway I get to work and she had left the reciept next to valve. Here is the kicker.............. She paid about $15 dollars less than I did!!!!!!!!! WTF


Time to find a new supply house !


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Platinum824 said:


> After reading some of your comments on a supply house that will remain anonymouse(read back and you can figure it out). I had a customer that wanted a new shower valve/trim works. I sent her into the supply houses showroom which at the time was attached to main store. She picked out a nice $500 kohler. She called and told me the model she wanted so I wrote it down and went in at the end of the day to get it. So I go to her house the next day to install and she had same valve sitting there! I ask her what that was about and she says she thought she was supposed to purchase it......O.K..? I should have informed the sales people and started a job quote for her but didnt have time. Anyway I get to work and she had left the reciept next to valve. Here is the kicker.............. She paid about $15 dollars less than I did!!!!!!!!! WTF


Someone should get a f'ed up face over that- the supply house jokers.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Listen to this one. My customer orders a Jacuzzi tub, with all the bells & whistles. The supply house has a light kit, & booster heater,sitting on their shelf, apparently left over from another tub, for some reason. So they order my customers tub, without the light kit, & booster heater, put them in a package, & now expect me to field install them:no:.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Listen to this one. My customer orders a Jacuzzi tub, with all the bells & whistles. The supply house has a light kit, & booster heater,sitting on their shelf, apparently left over from another tub, for some reason. So they order my customers tub, without the light kit, & booster heater, put them in a package, & now expect me to field install them:no:.


I'm strictly T&M, so I'd just be very happy for the work.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I'm strictly T&M, so I'd just be very happy for the work.


Give me a box full of parts and vaguely worded assembly instructions and I'm in hawg heaven.:thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I'm strictly T&M, so I'd just be very happy for the work.


You never give anyone a quote? Hard to believe, this day & age, but more power to ya, if you can do it.

This jacuzzi job for instance, I don't believe its right either way, if the light kit, & booster heater were sold to my customer, ( who is also a good friend of mine), as factory installed, & now I gotta install them, cuz the supply house wants to clear their shelf off.:no:

If it is a T&M job, then the customer has to pay me more. Is that right?

If it is a quoted job, then I totally lose out, on my extra labor. not only that, I have the liability for both those items now. Is that right? When the stroke of an ink pen, could of had all this factory installed?

Sorry, I don't agree, especially since I got other jobs, I could go to, rather than putting an un-necessary puzzle together.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> You never give anyone a quote? Hard to believe, this day & age, but more power to ya, if you can do it.
> 
> This jacuzzi job for instance, I don't believe its right either way, if the light kit, & booster heater were sold to my customer, ( who is also a good friend of mine), as factory installed, & now I gotta install them, cuz the supply house wants to clear their shelf off.:no:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was under the impression that you were putting together a tub and components purchased by the customer.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Lmp said:


> Are you saying its ok for an unlicensed person or home owner to run gas lines or install gas w/h and putting people's life's at stake? I'm confused?


In Texas a Homeowner can.

Now should he is another question?


----------

